# Cigar Roller for wedding? Any info appreciated



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm getting married in August 2009 in Macungie, PA at a ski resort and one of the things that I definitely wanted was a Cigar Roller at my wedding (it's one of the things on a very short list that I actually have to do). I have a solid crew of friends (about 8-10 of us) that are together frequently throughout the year and are all avid smokers like myself. So I wanted to have something special to reflect both mine and my fiance's lifestye and to allow our guests to enjoy it with us.

So far I am hitting a wall. I tried Cigars Int'l (their store is close to my event) but they don't have any rollers that they work with for special events outside of ones that they conduct. I've also looked into CF Dominicana (Cigar Catering) from the web and they work in Philly but are pretty pricey ( 2hrs. for roller, 50 cigars=$975). 

My next course of action is to inquire at my local B&M. I've searched the internet and have read posts about people hiring a roller for $400-$600 for 50 sticks and 3-4 hrs. or something. Though I'm not exactly in a great location (New Jersey) to find a good amount of companies that would offer this, and my event is in PA off of the Northeast extension.

Anyone on CS ever done this before? Do you have some ideas or information you can help a fellow BOTL out with? Share your story or ideas.

If I cannot find a roller my next option would be to buy a couple of premium boxes and create my own "Cigar Bar". I don't envision more than 30-40 individuals that would want to smoke (that may even be a high number). We're expecting about 150-160 to attend.

Thank you. :tu


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

First off, congratulations. Secondly, those prices seem steep to me especially when you consider that some will not even care they are fresh rolled. 

I think your second option is the best. Get a few boxes and have a cigar bar. Good luck


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I recently checked in with my friends as Casillas Cigars about this very thing. Myself and the guys in my local cigar club where interested in having a roller for one of our gatherings.

For around $1000.00 they would drive the several hours to our event and spend about 4 hours all the while rolling at the request of the quests 50 cigars. This price also includes an additional 100 cigars that will be rolled ahead of time.

Here is a link to a thread concerning their business.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85299

Good Luck with you search. :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I like the cigar bar idea better. To me if you have a craftsman like that you are going to make it more like a carnival. The cigar bar will be less distracting and it gives a better selection. Get some premium cigars and put a really nice looking note on each box explaining what it is, how strong it is, and what it tastes like (7 year old madagascar vanilla).


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

The novelty of the fresh rolled thing doesn't seem worth 1000.00, the cigar bar is def. the way to go. Get some decent boxes and let everyone enjoy them. You'll save a fortune and smokers will love it either way.


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.cigarrollers.info/philadelphia.html


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Try calling Oro Cubano in Vineland NJ.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...+nj&fb=1&view=text&latlng=6901546646066343771

The owner of the shop, Isreal, has a rolling table in the shop and rolls some excellent cigars. Perhaps he would be willing to travel. Or at the least suggest someone.

Good luck with your search, I'd be interested in what you find as I'd like something similar when I get married.


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Rolando said:


> I like the cigar bar idea better. To me if you have a craftsman like that you are going to make it more like a carnival. The cigar bar will be less distracting and it gives a better selection. Get some premium cigars and put a really nice looking note on each box explaining what it is, how strong it is, and what it tastes like (7 year old madagascar vanilla).


:tpd:

Your wedding day will fly by so fast you wont know what hit ya. By the time your done mingling and doing all the ceremonial mumbo jumbo... cutting cake, mother son dance, and thanking your guests. It will be time to wrap things up and get back to your room for some good ol fashion hanky panky.

Save your money, buy some high ends, set up a cigar bar and let loose. Whatever is left over you can bring on the honeymoon. :2

Oh and by the way congrats :bl


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations and I think you've got a pretty nifty idea although I do see what Rolando and the others are saying. It is your wedding, your wife's day (and yours, don't you forget it!), and you should be the focal point with no distractions. I'm all for being different and offering something different, but 'ya know, even having the premium cigars on a bar is pretty darn different. 

While I like the unique idea, I agree that you should save the dough and buy some premiums for the few smokers who will enjoy it.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I vote cigar bar. Oh this isn't a poll. 

Well anyway hire a guy from the bm dress him up nice and have him tend the cigar bar. To cut if need be and give any needed info to the guests. I think that will help turn some folks on to cigars a little better than a not so great custom rolled. I think it would be a good time.

My condolences on the weeding.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Rolando said:


> I like the cigar bar idea better. To me if you have a craftsman like that you are going to make it more like a carnival. The cigar bar will be less distracting and it gives a better selection. Get some premium cigars and put a really nice looking note on each box explaining what it is, how strong it is, and what it tastes like (7 year old madagascar vanilla).


 :tpd:

Myself and several of my friends got married this year. One of my buddies had a cigar roller at his engagement party. I have no idea what it cost him to do that, but I know the cost is not something that would concern him. What I can tell you is that the cigars were not that good and the left overs only got worse as the days went on. I was pretty surprised too because we had found this roller at a local cigar event and his smokes that day were much better.

Personally, I think the cigar bar idea is the one to go with. Depending on what you stock it with it could be much more economical and you know exactly the quality and flavor of the smokes you're getting.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> Well anyway hire a guy from the bm dress him up nice and have him tend the cigar bar. To cut if need be and give any needed info to the guests. I think that will help turn some folks on to cigars a little better than a not so great custom rolled


:tpd: Really great idea.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

From experience, I'd say get a couple of boxes of decent smokes and set them up somewhere so the guests can help themselves. They will quickly disappear as a lot of guests will do two things. The first is fire one up then leave it almost whole somewhere so when you see it you'll be a bit pissed.
The second is the folks who will take it home as a party favor.
You've got a good group of friends who love cigars, bravo.
I'd get a box or two of excellent smokes and put together a two or three (or more) pack of cigars to give to your smoking friends. Most guests will not appreciate the fresh rolled, save the dough for your future.

Additionally,my advice is to buy a box of cigars that will age well and set them aside for your 20th, 30th, or more anniversary. (And buy a box for every child you have when they are born. Smoke them at their wedding with all the "cigar smokin' uncles" (your crew at the wedding).

Oh and congratulations! Don't listen to the guys who tell you not to do it.
Marriage is really cool when you find the right girl. I wish you great happiness.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Little Cigar Factory on Long Island might be able to help you bro.
http://littlecigarfactory.com/cigar_parties.htm


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

First of all don't do it and I am not talking about the roller! If you decide to go forward that will be some wedding and a great idea to have a roller. Very Cool!


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Bear Creek, huh? I live pretty close to there, it's a beautiful place they've built there recently. I looked into the cigar roller for my own wedding in May of '09, but I'm just gonna get bundle cigars w/ custom bands.


----------



## dappleton (Jul 8, 2008)

As cool as a personal roller sounds I think I have to vote for your "cigar bar" idea. It would save money and you know you are getting quailty.


----------



## ekkse (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone on CS ever done this before? Do you have some ideas or information you can help a fellow BOTL out with? Share your story or ideas.

The company I work for hired cigar rollers for a Christmas party before the smoking ban in NYC. I believe they were from Lighthouse Cigars. They have two locations, Hazlet and Marlboro, NJ. Speak to the proprieter Ralph Seber. He is friendly and very helpful. Good luck!
Here's the link:
http://www.lighthousecigars.com/about.html


----------



## gregnash (Aug 26, 2008)

Well see I am in your situation. I am getting married in exactly 2 weeks (from today actually, will be doing last setups right about now, 2pm my time). Anyways, I decided that I was gonna go with some decent cigars for a "cigar bar" for most of the guests and then my groomsmen and the dads will get some good stuff. I went through CI and got 50 Leon Jimenez #5 and 10 Gurka Symphony Robusto. I am like you and have a solid group of guys that I know will smoke them so I wanted to make sure that I got something nice and mild for the guests and then something special for the attendants (got the Gurkas on special for $30 when they are normally $100). All in all I am walking away from this spending less than $150. Now I could go and get something really nice for everyone but figure that the guests, and most of the other guys except for a few, will not know the difference.

All in all my fiance is happy that I didnt spend an a$$ load of money on it and I am getting something nice!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm revisiting this and still think the cigar bar is the way to go. I do like ronhoffman's idea about the custom cigar bands, you could keep the cigar band from the manufacturer and add your own custom band with your names on it or something below it to make it more than 'just a cigar' or you could design your own. There's a fella on here who does custom bands and they're AWESOME. Do a little search and you'll find him here on CS. I can't recall his name.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Myself and several of my friends got married this year. One of my buddies had a cigar roller at his engagement party. I have no idea what it cost him to do that, but I know the cost is not something that would concern him. What I can tell you is that the cigars were not that good and the left overs only got worse as the days went on. I was pretty surprised too because we had found this roller at a local cigar event and his smokes that day were much better.
> 
> Personally, I think the cigar bar idea is the one to go with. Depending on what you stock it with it could be much more economical and you know exactly the quality and flavor of the smokes you're getting.


 :tpd:my friends sister had one at her wedding and all people were doind was standing around watching him then grabbing as many smokes as they can and wound up in a different room smoking all night. It not a bad thing but it might not go over too well with the Mrs. I like the cigar bar idea too. I will ask her who he was as the wedding was in Bergen County NJ so he might be local.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Forget the wedding and bring the roller on the honeymoon:ss


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, cigar bar sounds good to me, but that's me. I think you should do what you like!

You are in Jersey, right?

Call or go to...
*Ashes to Ashes* 
348-350 Farnsworth Ave
Bordentown, NJ 08505
*(609)298-2727*

They have a roller come in 2 days a week to roll their cigars. They don't sell any other brand! No Rocky's no Padron's, no nothing else but their own. Talk to the owner and you may get a good roller at a good price. If you go there, you can try some - smoke em right there! See if you like what/how he rolls.

Ho, and CONGRATS :tu


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a friend in Jersey that owns http://www.donfranciscocigars.com and does rolling events, tell him BDC sent ya and I'm sure he'll give ya a price discount...


----------



## CohibaStore (Apr 13, 2007)

If you'd like a real Cuban roller, you might want to talk to the folks at Domestic Tobacco in Lancaster PA. Their Cuban roller was featured in one of the first issues of cigar magazine, the one that featured Demuths, Americas oldest tobacco shop.

He just became a US citizen this spring and would have great stories to tell to tell while he's rolling.

He currently rolls the entire line of Demuths premium cigars himself.

And it's about 1 hour from you so travel is easy.

http://www.amishcigar.com/aboutus.html

http://www.demuthtobaccoshop.com/


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> Congratulations and I think you've got a pretty nifty idea although I do see what Rolando and the others are saying. It is your wedding, your wife's day (and yours, don't you forget it!), and you should be the focal point with no distractions. I'm all for being different and offering something different, but 'ya know, even having the premium cigars on a bar is pretty darn different.
> 
> While I like the unique idea, I agree that you should save the dough and buy some premiums for the few smokers who will enjoy it.


Thanks to everyone who offered a response and suggestions. After reading all of this and also thinking about it, I think we're going to go the route of the cigar bar. I'm going to pick up some premiums, I like the idea of creating a nice card with some info on the smoke, and letting the guests choose what they'd like to smoke and enjoy.


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

variable said:


> Ok, cigar bar sounds good to me, but that's me. I think you should do what you like!
> 
> You are in Jersey, right?
> 
> ...


Ashes to Ashes is shop I pass all of the time because I wakeboard right in Bordentown on the river, never stopped in there though. I just might have to make the trip. I typically go to my local B&M which is Don Jose Cigars right on George Dye Rd. in Hamilton (Robbinsville),


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

El Gato said:


> Additionally,my advice is to buy a box of cigars that will age well and set them aside for your 20th, 30th, or more anniversary. (And buy a box for every child you have when they are born. Smoke them at their wedding with all the "cigar smokin' uncles" (your crew at the wedding).
> 
> Oh and congratulations! Don't listen to the guys who tell you not to do it.
> Marriage is really cool when you find the right girl. I wish you great happiness.


Great ideas and advice, thanks!! I'm looking forward to getting married, I think all men who are married like to bust chops, it's what us guys do.

I'm going to get some real nice smokes for the "crew" and a few boxes of decent mild-medium sticks for the rest of the guests. I would be pissed if I bought a bunch of good smokes and saw people only smoking a quarter to a half of them and then smashing them out. I saw this at a wedding this past August where the bride's dad bought a nice box of padron 4000's and I was one of the only guys to smoke the entire stick. There was no way I 
was letting that stick go to waste.

I replied in a bunch of posts, but again, thanks to all of the fellow BOTL's who answered. That's why I love CS.


----------

